# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم(2)vs الهلال الساحل(1)الدوري الممتاز الجمعة 16-04-2010م

## رشيدي

*المناسبه الدورى الممتاز زعيم الانديه السودانيه وحامل لوائها ينازل هلال بورتسودان صغير جلافيط الانديه السودانيه فى يوم الجمعه الموافق 16/4 بأستاد بورتسودان الساعه 7:30 م نتمنى النصر وهنا تنزل الدعوات عشان ما أكون من الكجوجاب.
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*إن شاء الله منصورين ..
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*الصدارة ما بتتفكا تانى من الزعيم حتى يوم التتوييييييييييييج....قولو امييييييييييييييييين يا مريخاب
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*من واقع لعب المريخ انه يسعى جاد لصدارة الدورى والتتويج بالبطوله, ولعب الجلفوط الصغير لانه محرش والمحرش مابقاتل ان ينتصر المريخ بنتيجة 3/1 .
*

----------


## تينا

*يارب انصر الزعيم اين ماحلي
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا ينصرنا كل يوم جمعة وجميع الايام
انشاالله غالبين 2_1
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ان شاء الله كراعك خدرا يا رشيدى
منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*سوف لن ينقل التلفزيون مباراة المريخ وهلال بوسودان
 مباشرة 
ولكن سيتم تسجيلها وبثها لاحقا
تابعوا معنا النقل الحي والمباشر علي منبر مريخاب اون لاين

*

----------


## مرهف

*بالتوفيق لسودان المريخ
النصر لرفقاء العجب واحباب ايدا باذن الله
متابعين النقل الحي 
وجاري معاينة الكيبل الناقل
 :sudilol:
...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*up
up

منتصرين انشاء الله
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*انفخ المايك كويس يافرفرة نحن متابعين معاك وكمان شوف لينا زولة او زولة للشاى والزلابية وجهزو لينا موية في سيرمس وانا على التلج والكسر صغار صغار
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر الزعييييييييييييييييييييم
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*قالليك الاستاد مليااااااااااان فل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصرنا يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا شباب واحد يوصف لينا دوا للكبكبة والرجفة
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*24 دقيقة وتبدا  


يااااااا  ساتر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

24 دقيقة وتبدا 


يااااااا ساتر



 اللخو كبكابة زينا وجاي؟؟؟
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اللخو كبكابة زينا وجاي؟؟؟





كبكبة شديدة

الواحد كان متمنى يكون جوة الاستاد
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*عوووووووووووك 
المباراة  بدت
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*هجوم مريخى 
تهديفة للسعودى
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*العجب طارق مختار محمد كمال فى الاحتياطى
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
السعودى
الدقيقة 9
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اخبار المباراة شنو يا شباب ؟؟؟
ناس الرياضية شغالين انتخابات ساااااااي

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تمريرة من النفطى 
هاك جيب قووون
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
السعودى
الدقيقة 9



 الله اكبر الله اكبر
احب السعودي احب سارق الفرح زاتو
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اخبار المباراة شنو يا شباب ؟؟؟

ناس الرياضية شغالين انتخابات ساااااااي



 
مباراة مولعة 
المريخ متقدم بهدف السعودة
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اها النفطي لاعب (التشكيلة ياشباب)
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*يالكوكب الأحمر هاااااااااااااك الرابط دا . 
خليك مع البيت السوداني :
http://www.sudanradio.info/media/media3/

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ركنية للمريخ
تمر للساهل
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مخالفة للمريخ 
النفطى او قلق
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اكرم
سفاري-نجم الدين-باشا-مصعب
لاسانا-سعيد-قلق-النفطي-وارغو
ميدو
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

اها النفطي لاعب (التشكيلة ياشباب)



 
ومتالق كمان 
وصاحب تمريرة الهدف
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*نحن في السودان بقينه ذي المغتربين
اسع المريخ منتخب ودايرين النتائج 
يارب ناس الرياضية بكره برضو مع الانتخابات
عشان المغص ده قلنا دايرين اذاعتنا
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*وارغو والنفطى ثنائية 
كورنر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ناس الرياضية بتاعين تكسسسير تلج
ياتينا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

يالكوكب الأحمر هاااااااااااااك الرابط دا . 
خليك مع البيت السوداني :
http://www.sudanradio.info/media/media3/



  مشكوووووووووووووو يا ولدنا شغااااااال مية مية
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*العصر بجيب الزيت !!!!!!!!!!!

اللهم انصر الزعيم .

*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 20
الزعيم -1
جلافيط السسسسسسساحل- صفر
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*تسلم يانفطي (المثني)الله يخليك والله من اليوم سميتك النفطي
 دايره اكتب المثني كتبت النفطي
قناه سارق الفرح 
تسلم يامفرح والله بتفائل بيك
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اجمل حاجة الدفاع  لاعب بصرامة شديدة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*النفطي 
شغال نضيف
*

----------


## Almothanna

*المتواجدون حاليا : 

Almothanna, africanu, العجب حبيبي, ابو شهد, احمد الحبر, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, تينا, majdi, رياض عباس بخيت, سارق الفرح, عاشقة النيل, ود البقعة 

عل الناس بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## acba77

*يارب هدف تاني لوارغو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

تسلم يانفطي (المثني)الله يخليك والله من اليوم سميتك النفطي
دايره اكتب المثني كتبت النفطي
قناه سارق الفرح 
تسلم يامفرح والله بتفائل بيك





مشكورة يا تينا 
دى تسته الترجى
*

----------


## africanu

*وارغو وتمريره رائعة لقلق
ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

المتواجدون حاليا : 

almothanna, africanu, العجب حبيبي, ابو شهد, احمد الحبر, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, تينا, majdi, رياض عباس بخيت, سارق الفرح, عاشقة النيل, ود البقعة 

عل الناس بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



شنو يا مثني ما شايفني يابا ولا شنو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب وارغو اجيب قون قولو يارب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*25دقيقه من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سسسيطرة مريخية
مع عرض رائع
الدقيقة 25 الشوط الاول
تهديفة للباشا بجوار المرمي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

25دقيقه من الشوط الاول



ان شاء الله ح يعملها وارغو طبعا
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*خطورة المريخ 
فى تقدم وارقو من الخلف مع تمريرات النفطى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الازاعة ستنتقل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جمهور ضخم يسسساند الزعيم 
في بورسودان
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الركنيات كترت
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكورين يا شباب انا معاكم لحظة بلحظة اصلو الرابط بتاع الاذاعة ما شغال معاي
*

----------


## جواندي

*جواندي*, acba77, مانديلا-89, africanu, محمدطيب, Almothanna, مريخى وافتخر, موسي المريخابي, أوهاج, bakri2010, الأبيض ضميرك, الشائب, العجب حبيبي, النجم السامق, ابو شهد, احمد الحبر, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, تينا, ترطيبة*, جاميكا, kha1100, looly, majdi, رياض عباس بخيت, سارق الفرح, RED PLANET, riyad saad, عاشقة النيل, ود البقعة, قنوان+
سلام يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

تسلم يانفطي (المثني)الله يخليك والله من اليوم سميتك النفطي
دايره اكتب المثني كتبت النفطي
قناه سارق الفرح 
تسلم يامفرح والله بتفائل بيك




شكرا ياتينا : والله أوضعتي تخاجلنا !!!!!!
هي بسم الله : أخجلتي تواضعنا . 

بي الجمبة : الكبكبة بتعمل أكتر من كدا .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ضربة مرمي للهلال
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مصعب 
وركنية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الليله وارغو بجيب قون قولوا اميييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*جواندي صحبي ، إزيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

الليله وارغو بجيب قون قولوا اميييييييييين



امين امين امين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 30 
الزعيم-1
جلافيط السسسسسساحل-صفر
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الذ  حاجة 
خشيت منتدى الترجى 
يبحبتو فى الشروق والفضائية السودانية 
يفتشو فى الكورة 
*

----------


## africanu

*ثنائية رائعة بين
قلق والنفطي
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

الليله وارغو بجيب قون قولوا اميييييييييين




آآآآآآآآآآميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــن !!!!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الذ  حاجة 
خشيت منتدى الترجى 
يبحبتو فى الشروق والفضائية السودانية 
يفتشو فى الكورة 



عسي ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لاسسسسسانا وكرت اصفر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

يارب وارغو اجيب قون قولو يارب



يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الذ حاجة 

خشيت منتدى الترجى 
يبحبتو فى الشروق والفضائية السودانية 

يفتشو فى الكورة 



انت زاااااتك البوديك تبحت هناك شنو:566::566:

*

----------


## africanu

*مخالفة علي خط 18 ضد الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تماس للهلال
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اركز يانجم الدين
وبطل مخالفات علي خط 18
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

مشكورين يا شباب انا معاكم لحظة بلحظة اصلو الرابط بتاع الاذاعة ما شغال معاي



 انا دايما مع صاحبى ده  
برضو ما شغال معاى 
القون التانى ما جا ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سفاري بخلص من الحمري
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة ينفزها اكرم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*في تراجع من المريخ الهلال بدا يهاجم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سيطرة جلافيط السسسسسساحل
علي منطقة المناورة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تالق انس الطاهر 
من دفاع جلافيط الساحل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

جواندي صحبي ، إزيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟



 الحمدلله رب العالمين
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ناس الهلال بيعتمدو علي الارسال الطويل لاحمد سعد والحمري
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*السعودي للباشا للنفطي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سسعيد السسسعودي
شغال ليهم قطع نضيف
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تراخى واضح 
كانهم ضمنوا المباراة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نجم الدين يراقب احمد سعد والحمري
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اكرم لوارغو لحارس الهلال
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الاذاعة وقفت لو سمحتو واحد يرسل رابط الاذاعة الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اكرم وتدخل سسريع
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*فى انتظار 
هيثام طمبال 
فى الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللعب توقف لعلاج لاعب الهلال
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أها مالكم وقفتو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الاذاعة وقفت لو سمحتو واحد يرسل رابط الاذاعة الرياضية



 

جرب اف ام 100
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*http://www.sportsfm104.com/

هاك ياعجبكو
*

----------


## Almothanna

*المتواجدون حاليا : 

 
Almothanna, acba77, africanu, محمد كمال, الأبيض ضميرك, الشائب, العجب حبيبي, ابو شهد, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, تينا, kha1100, looly, majdi, رياض عباس بخيت, سارق الفرح, RED PLANET, عاشقة النيل, عجبكو, yahiaginawi, ود البقعة


إنشاء الله طيبوووووووووووووون ...

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سفاري يخلص من الحمري
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*40  دقيقة 
مصعب شغال خرمجة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة للهلال 40 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سسسسفاري يارائع
لاعب بمزاج
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة مع السعودي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

السلام عليكم



قلنا سلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*السعودي لخارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

المتواجدون حاليا : 


almothanna, acba77, africanu, محمد كمال, الأبيض ضميرك, الشائب, العجب حبيبي, ابو شهد, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, تينا, kha1100, looly, majdi, رياض عباس بخيت, سارق الفرح, red planet, عاشقة النيل, عجبكو, yahiaginawi, ود البقعة


إنشاء الله طيبوووووووووووووون ...



 

وانت طيب وكل الصفوة ان شاءالله


لمة فى الحرم
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

السلام عليكم




وعليكم السلام والرحمة . 
أهلا بناس زخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات المطر . 
طيبووووووووووووووووووووووون . 
*

----------


## africanu

*مخالفة مع السسسسعودي

ربنا يسسستر 

يتدخل الطبيب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

قلنا سلام عليكم



وعليكم السلام معليش يا حبيب القلب ما معانا
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*خطيرة للنفطى
تالق حارس الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					


وعليكم السلام والرحمة . 
أهلا بناس زخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات المطر . 
طيبووووووووووووووووووووووون . 



النفطى ازيك مشتاقون
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

قلنا سلام عليكم



 
حباب ود كمال

معليش الكبكبة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*النفطي في المرمي يستحوز عليها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الذ حاجة 

خشيت منتدى الترجى 
يبحبتو فى الشروق والفضائية السودانية 

يفتشو فى الكورة 



 


  تعرف  يا حبيب  أحسن حاجه  ما ينقلوها 

 ولا حتى يبثوها زى ما قالوا فيما بعد0

 لكن أنا عارف  ناس  رضا وومجدى  عايزين

 ناس  الترجى يشوفوا المباراة بأى طريقه 0
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*وارغوووووووووووو
للنفطى للباشا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دخول السسسسسسسسعودي

بعد العلاج من الاصابة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مصعب ما في يومو الليلة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

السعودي لخارج الملعب



 المهاجم واللا المدافع ؟؟؟
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اطراف المريخ ما شغالة كويس 
دى علامة ما كويسة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*44 دقيقة النتيجة 1 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="3;up;3;scroll"]فوق فوق مريخنا فوق [/marq]
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سسسسسيطرة مريخية الان

ده الششششششششغل
الدقيقة 44
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*35 دقيقه من الشوط الثاني
3 دقائق زمن اضافي
يارب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عبد الحميد يعود بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

 المهاجم واللا المدافع ؟؟؟



 
ههههههههههههههاااااي
حبيبي

السسسسسسعودي المهاجم
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

النفطى ازيك مشتاقون




أهلين حارسنا . بالأكتر . 

متين أدوها ليك !!!!!!!
*

----------


## acba77

*الدقيقه 44
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة مع النفطي
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*نجم الدين ما شاء الله 
لصقة بس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تهديفة ضعيفة للنفطي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*معكوسة جوة18 يخلص الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف السعودي الوحيد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم ا لزعيم
*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 45
الزعيم -1
جلافيط السسساحل-صفر
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

35 دقيقه من الشوط الثاني
3 دقائق زمن اضافي
يارب



 ود الحبر سيب الرجفي يا اخوي نحن في الشوط الاول
:cwm31::cwm31:
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الشوط الاول 1-0
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*في راي مباراة متكافئة مع افضلية نسبية للمريخ في الاستحواز علي الكرة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الشوط الاول انتهي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="3;up;3;scroll"]فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
فوق فوق مريخنا فوق

فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
 [/marq]
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

قلنا سلام عليكم



 
وعليكم السلام
يا دوووب فتحنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نص المريخ داير شوية شغل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك



الحمد لله عقبال ما نقولها نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

وعليكم السلام
يا دوووب فتحنا



هاك اشرب كباية الشاى دى عشان تفتح زى الناس
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

أهلين حارسنا . بالأكتر . 

متين أدوها ليك !!!!!!!



ماك عارف مريخاب اون لاين اخطر من رويتر ؟؟
الله ينصر الزعيم !!
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*محلل الازاعة يقول الشوط الاول كانم مثير من الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كاربوني يلعب بنفسسس الطريقة
التي يريد اللعب بها في تونسسس
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهلال بيلعب ب تلاتة خمس اتنين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استحوز المريخ علي الوسط مع عدم الفاعلية
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*حاكمها : أحمد يعقووووووووووووووووب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

سترك يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب !!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهلال يعتمد علي الارسال الطويل في المنطقة الخالية مما سهل مهمة مدافعي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المريخ يظهر بشكل ممتاز
                        	*

----------


## looly

*وعليك السلام اخ محمد كمال والتحية لكل المتواجدين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عودة قلق بقوة
مصعب وعدم الرجوع مع الهجمة العكسية
النفطي في قمة التفاهم مع السسعودي
تفاهم رائع بين نجم الدين وسسسفاري
عكسسسيات الباشا دايره شوية ششغل

ابرز ملامح الششوط الاول
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المريخ ينجح في الخطط التكتيكية بصورة واضحة
حسب تحليل الازاعة
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*انشاء الله النصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*للهلال فرصة واحدة خطيرة تألق في ابعادها اكرم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حباب لولي

مختفية وووووين
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*توقعات المحلل ان المريخ سيحرز اهداف كثيرة في الشوط التاني نسبة للاستحواز
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

المريخ ينجح في الخطط التكتيكية بصورة واضحة
حسب تحليل الازاعة



ودى اهم حاجة 
مباراة الترجى ستكون مباراة تكتيكة من الدرجة الاولى 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

كاربوني يلعب بنفسسس الطريقة
التي يريد اللعب بها في تونسسس



انت يا خوى الكى بورد بتاعك ده مشكلتو شنو مع حرف ( السين ) ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*راجي والعجب يجرون عملية الاحماء
*

----------


## Almothanna

*حبابك لولي : 
وين يا شيخة ، ولا مع غسيل عدة الجمعة الكتيرة ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟

على العموم مرحبتين والخير على يديك .

*

----------


## looly

*ما مختفية بالعكس موجودة بكثرة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انت يا خوى الكى بورد بتاعك ده مشكلتو شنو مع حرف ( السين ) ؟؟؟



 
اعمل ليهو شنو اصلو الجن ياقلب
بسسسبوسسسة بتامنة والسسسسكر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انطلاقة الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشقى فوووووووووووووق
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة looly
					

ما مختفية بالعكس موجودة بكثرة



يعميني يا لولي
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*بداية الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## تينا

*مببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببروك وارغو
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قووووووون الوارغووووو
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون
احبك يا وارغو
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*وارغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قوووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وارغووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*قووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*قون وارغو قون وارغو قون وارغو قون وارغو
وارغوووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*وارغووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
وارغووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وارغوووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*وارغو يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسل
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="4;right;3;alternate"]وارغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــو[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*قووووووووووول
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااارقو الهدف التانى 
مبروووك
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*أحب نيجريا ظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتو 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ده الشغل يا اولاد 
*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 4 من الشوط الثاني
الزعيم -2
جلافيط الساحل-صفر
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

أحب نيجريا ظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتو 




وانا احبك انت ونجريا وتونس والنفطى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ورارغو الحمد لله ساجورو فككككككككككك
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووق
*

----------


## africanu

*اضربو اللون 
*

----------


## تينا

*يارب التاني لوارغو 
الكج اتفكي 
وارغو الهلال حارقو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الميدان كله يهتف لوارغو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووق



     مريخنا فوووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*وارغو 
والجلفوط حارقو 

بتشجيع التوانسة 
وووورغوووووو
ابوخامساه حووورقو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تهديفة للاسانا تمر
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*ده حق الحكومة اصلو الجلافيط بياخدو اتنين
لكن دايرين زيده
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مريخنا ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الجلافيط خشمهم ملح ملح
*

----------


## africanu

*صفوة بورسودان
لكم التحية يارائعين
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحكم يصرف ضربة جزا للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عيب عليك يا حكم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*10 دقايق 2للزعيم صفر للهليل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اه بدينا ياحكم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله اكبر 
اللهم انصر الزعيم وفك نحس وارغو اكتر واكتر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مصعب لوارغو النفطي وخطيرة يا خدها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا المكاشفى
هنا  وفى تونس
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*النفطي معذب الجماعة
*

----------


## تينا

*ده حال الجلافيط كبير وصغير 
احي الحكم ظاتو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بطاقة حمرا للاعب الهلال
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمري يخرج بالحمرا لمخالفة من الخلف مع وارغو
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*تينا شيختنا ، أحي الإحساس وعمر إحساس . 

عفيت منك يا بت . 



*

----------


## africanu

*بطاقة حمراء
واصيب وارغو
الحمري بره
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وا رغو يا معزبهم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*غلبتهم الكورة واشتغلوا شلاليت
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بطاقة صفرا لمصعب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الحمري ده مع الكرت الاحمر
يدوهو كف كمان
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سفاري يخلص من 18
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اخبار مباراة الاهلى والزمالك شنو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عبد الحميد يسدد وخارج الملعب اوت
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب خمسة وارغو تاني والنفطي برضو 
يلا استغلوا النقص
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

يا المكاشفى


هنا وفى تونس



 




هههههههههههههههه
ابونا المكاشفى
فى اى
زمان ومكان
ومع المريخ كمان
رجل صالح مع رجل صالح


اها 
طردو رشاشه
*

----------


## africanu

*تهديفة من السسعودي
جوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*تهديفة للسعودى تمر فى الاوت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا ساتر وتمر من احمد سعد يستلم اكرم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قال احمد سعد قال
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*وارغو دا مايكسرو لينا الحاقدين ديل
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما دام ظهرت الكروت الحمرا الجماعه راحو فيها
النصر للزعيم ان شاء الله يا شيخ كته !!
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*هيثام طمبال يا كاربونى 
نتوقع دخول راجى
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*تهديفة احمد سعد يستلمها اكرم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تبديل في الهليل يخرج توماس ويلعب الصادق
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نجم الدين 
تاني بديت تلخبط
بطل فلسفة والعب بالعربي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*رتم المباراة ينخفض قليلا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الباشا يا واعي
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ورغوووووووووووووووو
مناولات  وسيطرة تامة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مذيع الراديو دا اسمو منو ؟
خشموا فيهو اللبن
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*احتياطي المريخ يسخن ونقلات جميلة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## كته

*المذيع ده
ادوهو 
مويه سخنه
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

تينا شيختنا ، أحي الإحساس وعمر إحساس . 

عفيت منك يا بت . 






بس قول يارب عقبال الترجي
وينك الاخبار شنو 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

مذيع الراديو دا اسمو منو ؟
خشموا فيهو اللبن



الزول دا جميل وتعليقو متكامل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

مذيع الراديو دا اسمو منو ؟
خشموا فيهو اللبن



والله انا مافاهم اى حاجة من خشم الزول دا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ابداع يالنجمة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة للهليل ومعكوسة وقون للهلال
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*لييييييييييييييييه؟

تراخى يغيظ
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*دايرين الطوربيد بدل السعودي عشان يسخن للترجي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا للتراخي
*

----------


## كته

*بدايه التراخى والاستهتار
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هدف الهليل من سومي في الدقيقة عشرين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الزول دا جميل وتعليقو متكامل



الزول دا نحس وكج ومافاهمين منو حاجة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله زمان كان اكرم بطمنا بس الايام دي لومااخد قون مابطلع الحاصل شنو ياجبل الجليد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*رغم النقص دا شنو البيحصل دا؟؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عادي ياشباب
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ربنا يستر 
انصر الزعيم يا رب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*وبدات الخرمجة ولعب الاستهتار وربنا يستر ويجيب العواقب سليمة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*جلافيط الساحل 
شغالين 
واى واى 
دى حركاتم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عادي ياشباب



  قون وارغو بخمسة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ناقصين ويجيبو قون ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاءالله اللعيبة يحسوا بالخطر
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*كاربونى 
يا اتحرك شوية 
بوظت اعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*النص ياكاربوني
*

----------


## كته

*اها
يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة من السعودي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهليل بدا يتحرك
استغفر الله ديل ناقصين
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*كم كورة عكسية اتعكست من بداية المباراة 
الباشا ومصعب 
ما قادرين يدافعو وما قادرين يهاجمو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تماس للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سيطرة لجلافيط الساحل رغم النقص
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*والله انا ابتديت اخاف
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*25 دقيقة 2/1
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قولوا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الناس ديل التقول مالاعبين ناقصين التراخي حاصل لا بد من التغير
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالف للهليل من سفاري
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*قلق لاعب واللا ما لاعب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*فوووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يستلم اكرم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*خلاص الحمى جاتنا !!
الله يمرقنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

قولوا يا رب



يارب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــ
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*عدنا الى الاستهتار
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تسلل من احمد سعد وراجي سيدخل
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*قلق اسواء لاعب 
الباشا اخطاء فى الدفاع واخطاء فى الهجوم
واااضحة يا كاربونى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالف للهليل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*راجي 
يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سترك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تبقت 17 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تبديل تاني لهليل دخول حسن كباشي وخروج نبيل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قلق 
تقول مالاعب
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا كااااااااااااااااااروني
عايزين ابو التيمان (طمبل)
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عطاء المريخ يقل بعد طرد الحمري
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*خروج قلق كما توقعت 
عقبال الباشا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*راجي يدخل قلق يخرج
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ربنا يستر سترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الدقيقة 30
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اخيرا 
قلق يخرج
يدخل راجي
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*راجي واول لمسة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قدم الخير يا راجي
يارب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*النص ياكاربوني
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*فرصة لوارغو وتضيع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*فوووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استر يا رب استر يا رب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الدقبقه كم


يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*35 دقيقة المريخ 2 الهليل 1
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اللياقة تعبانة ولاشنو الناس دي وين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحكم يصرف ضربة جزا للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحكم ده جلفوطي ولا شنو
*

----------


## africanu

*اه يا حكم السسسسجم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة علي راس 18 للهليل وبطاقة صفراء لراجي رغم راية الحكم المساعد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحكم يطلع من جو المبارة
وبطاقة صفراء ايضا للاعب الهليل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*فووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تردد من الحكم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الجلفوط فوزي
رووووق في علبك ياوهم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووووق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله يسترنا مع الحكم دا
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا دا الخايفين منو ذاتوووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اكريم يصاب في مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*فوووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اكرم لسة علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*والله يا جماعة انا من هدف التعادل قفلت الراديو
ما تبوظوا اعصابنا ساعدونا بالتعليقات البتريح القلب
*

----------


## acba77

*يارب قوون ثالث
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله يسسسستر
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*تدريب الحراس تعبان ماممكن كل مره هدف
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اكرم يقوم والكورة تتواصل بمخالفة للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

فوووووووووووووق



 
يا افريكانو 
يا شيخ كته

فووووق دي انا بشوفا قووووون
ما تبوظوا اعصابنا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وتبديل للهليل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الحمد لله سسسسليمة يا اكرم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة مع وارغو صفرا لحسن كباشي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الحمد لله اكرم قام
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا افريكانو 
يا شيخ كته

فووووق دي انا بشوفا قووووون
ما تبوظوا اعصابنا



ياشيخ احمد وين النطاره
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الجهاز الفني للهليل يدخل للملعب والشرطة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا افريكانو 
يا شيخ كته

فووووق دي انا بشوفا قووووون
ما تبوظوا اعصابنا



هههههااااااااااااااااي

 اه كده كيف
up
up
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

يارب قوون ثالث



أميييييييييييين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وبطاقة حمراء لنفس اللاعب بعد الاحتجاج
وهرج ومرج في الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الزمالك 2
الاهلي 1
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*تاني كرت احمر للهليل والشغب حاصل
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الخرخره بدات
 المدرب فوزي
 متعوده دائما
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا افريكانو 
يا شيخ كته

فووووق دي انا بشوفا قووووون
ما تبوظوا اعصابنا



 

هههههههههههههههه
ياحبيبنا
فوق دى سر المهنه
*

----------


## africanu

*احتياطي جلافيط السسسسساحل
يعترضون ويدخلون ارض الملعب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*خروج حسن كباشي بعد دخولو بدقيقتين بالحمراء
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا افريكانو 
يا شيخ كته

فووووق دي انا بشوفا قووووون
ما تبوظوا اعصابنا



 والله سبقتنى يا ود الحبر
يا جماعه نحن ما ناقصين ركبنا قاعد تكركب !!
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هدوء في الملعب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*هرج ومرج من قبل جلفوط الساهل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والجماهير علي الخط والجهاز الفني
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا  مكاشفى 
فوق  up
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تتواصل المباراة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الخرخره
مادايرين مادايرين
*

----------


## كته

*فوزى المرضى (يارشاشه ياعفن)
اعفن مدرب
يالمكاشفى  فووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*جماهير المريخ 
تصيح 
يا فورية يا فوزية  يا فوزية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مقطوعة من وارغو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*واى واى ما دايرين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يارب
يارب
يارب
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*باقى كم ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بلة يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*فرصة تضيع من مصعب

خروج النفطي دخول بله جابر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الزمن المضاف 9 دقايق
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*9 دقايق يا مفترى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحاصل شنو الكورة كم خوفتونا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استر يا رب ركنية للهليل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*9 دقائق وقت ضايع
ده وهم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اطلع النفطي ده كلام
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بله جابر يتاهب للمشاركه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الحاصل شنو الكورة كم خوفتونا



2/1 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الحاصل شنو 
تراخى ما مبرر
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

والله سبقتنى يا ود الحبر
يا جماعه نحن ما ناقصين ركبنا قاعد تكركب !!



 

ياحبيبنا الابيض
الرشاشات ديل
ناس عفنين ووسخين

قصدهم


غلبنا الحكم
وهم ماعندهم التكتحه
وهسى شغالين تاثير على الحكم
وبالذات فوزى كجور ده

يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يارب سترك يا الله تبقي 4 دقايق
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*انا ما عارف حكاية الاستهتار عند  لاعبى المريخ فى شنو 
كل مرة يتقدمو بنتيجة مريحة  
وبعد داك يرجعو للاستهتار وحرق الاعصاب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*كبكبة شديدة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*up
up
up
يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا الله يا رب كريم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المتواجدون الان
ياض عباس بخيت, acba77, مانديلا-89, africanu, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, محمدطيب, Almothanna, alreesha, مريخى وافتخر, منص, أوهاج, الشائب, العجب حبيبي, النفطي, ابو شهد, احمد الحبر, احمد جبريل, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, تينا+, ترطيبة*, جواندي, kha1100, looly, majdi, manooo, Mr.Kdrook, سارق الفرح, RED PLANET, riyad saad, عمراحمد, عمرعثمان, عاشقة النيل, عباس التنقر, yahiaginawi, ود البقعة, وداللعوته, ودالعقيد, نزار عبده, قنوان, كته

قولو ماشاء الله
*

----------


## أوهاج

*2-1 لصالح الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يااااااااااااا كاربونى 
عذبتنا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تماس للهليل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الجلفوط فوزي
اوسسسخ من يمشي علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت الله يستر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نجم الدين خارج الملعب
يا ساتر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*.ضغط ومخالفة للهليل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نجم الدين ياواعي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وخطييييييييييييرة وتمر اكرم للكورنر
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اتعصرنا والله ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وتمر بسلام
وركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الخرمجة شنو 
*

----------


## majdi

*يا جماعة الجلافييييييييييط ديل لاعبين بى 9 لاعبين يختوكم تحت ضغط 
بالله يا اخوانا ده كلام
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ربنا سسسسسسسسسستر
يا ناسسسسسسسس ارحمونا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يستر دة شنو دة
*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*والله جنس خرمجة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تمريرات للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بعد الكورة دي لازم نراجع حساباتنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المذيع جلفوط بدرجة امتياز
*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الزمن الاضافي يخلص والحكم لسة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*بوظتو اعصابنا 
الحمد لله انتهت
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ده كلام شنو يالاعبين المريخ
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*والله ما عارفين الخرمجة فى شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*اكرم بوظ اعصابناوالله
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*المذيع دا جلفوط ولاشنو
                        	*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*يعني لعيبة المريخ ديل غالبهم ييدسو الكورة من الجلافيط ديل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله انتهت
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتهت يا حكم السسسسسسسسسسجم
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*والله دي اكتر مباراة اعصابنا باظت فيها
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*صدارة 
من غير شطارة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله الحمد لله
نحتاج لمراجعة شاملة في كل الخطوط
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الحمدلله ودي مرت الترجي كبف
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*الحمد لله والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

المذيع جلفوط بدرجة امتياز



 
ده موش جلفوط بس
ده حاقد درجه اولى
وبعدين
صوتو شين زى  صوط الجلافيط
*

----------


## أوهاج

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووك
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مبروك التلاتة نقاط والله يسترنا من الترجي مع دفاعنا ده
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عسي ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم
احتمال الفايدة تكون في مباراة الترجي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انتهت المباراة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قمة في الاستهتار 
ديل بوظو اعصابنا
ناس لاعبة ب9 لاعبين
وضاقتينا نمن قلنا الرووووب
ده ماحال 
ربنا يسسسستر 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*هذه المباراة درس للزعيم وهو يلعب خارج ارضه
هذا هلال الساحل ادخلنا في تجربة صعبه للغاية وبـ9 لاعبين
فما بالكم بالترجي ذو الوزن الكبير من حيث الاداء والجماهير الكبيرة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله انتهت بخير
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الخمد لله رب العالمين
مبرووووووك يا شباب !!
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*الكويس بس انو يا ريت يستفيدو من العصرة دى , لانو مع الترجى  حنلقى نفس الشى , وياريت اللعيبة يستوعبو الدرس من الاستهتار, وعليهم ان يعلمو ان المبارة 90 دقيقة يجب التعامل مع كل دقيقة منها بتركيز كبير , وكرة القدم لا تعرف انك ضمنت النتيجة من شوط واحد فقط , 
رسالة الى لاعبى المريخ : فتحو عيونكم كويس والعبو كورة برجولة وتركيز مع الترجى , والا على قول سلك الحتانة حتنور بينا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الحمدلله والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ده موش جلفوط بس
ده حاقد درجه اولى
وبعدين
صوتو شين زى  صوط الجلافيط



يا جماعة ما تظلموا الزول 
الزول دا كان متميز بس العصرة الكنا فيها هي السبب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مبروك ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*المصيبة فريق لاعب ب9 ماقادرين علية 
وكل مباره نلعب وبعد شوية نخرمج 
ده نسمي شنو
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*:lolesh::lolesh::lolesh::lolesh::lolesh::lolesh::l  olesh::lolesh::lolesh::lolesh:
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*الكويس بس انو يا ريت يستفيدو من العصرة دى , لانو مع الترجى  حنلقى نفس الشى , وياريت اللعيبة يستوعبو الدرس من الاستهتار, وعليهم ان يعلمو ان المبارة 90 دقيقة يجب التعامل مع كل دقيقة منها بتركيز كبير , وكرة القدم لا تعرف انك ضمنت النتيجة من شوط واحد فقط , 
رسالة الى لاعبى المريخ : فتحو عيونكم كويس والعبو كورة برجولة وتركيز مع الترجى , والا على قول سلك الحتانة حتنور بينا
                        	*

----------


## looly

*مبروك النقاط لكن حكاية نلعب شوط ونقيف التاني دي ما اتفهمت مشكلة لياقة ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يجب مراجعت الحسسسسسابات
ياكاربوني قبل الزهاب لتونسس
*

----------


## قنوان

*العصرو منو يا ناس العصرو منو
                        	*

----------


## النفطي

*مبروك ... لكن نحتاج الفوز مع اللعب الجيد 
المريخ كبير واللعب دا ما بشبهو ..
عموماً مبروك ... والجاي احلى باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*خلي بالك افريكانو البت قنوان من جات خاشة العصر بداء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ ده مالو واحد يوريني الحاصل شنو الناس ديل عندهم مرض ام سادومبا ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*مبرووووك
 يجب مراجعة التراجع الغريب فى المريخ...؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله بعد ده نخلي الكورة المريخ يوم فوق ويوم اندر قراوند
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

العصرو منو يا ناس العصرو منو



قنوان الهوا قلب ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*كنت اراهن علي وارغو
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*الحمد لله ، ومبرووووووووووووك للجميع النقاط . 
وعقبال نقاط الترجي .

زرة ترزي يوم الوقفة . 

*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*مبروك النقاط 
لاكن جرسونا شديد الضغط ارتفع
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مبروك النقاط 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا شباب في الولاليات المهم النقاط لا الاداء
                        	*

----------

